# Fin de contrat et congés payès



## POUPIE (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
je vais finir une garde, la maman m'affirme que mes congés du mois d'Aout 2022 ne seront pas payés puisqu'ils ont arretés le contrat le 22 juillet 2022, est ce normal?
L'année de référence c'est bien de Juin 2022 à Mai 2023 ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Vous êtes en préavis depuis le 22 juillet ou le contrat c est terminée le 22 juillet ? 

Contrat an année complète ou incomplète ?


----------



## POUPIE (27 Juillet 2022)

le contrat s"est terminé le 22 juillet
Année complète


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Le contrat est fini depuis le 22 juillet donc oui effectivement les PE n ont rien à vous payer au mois d' août 

Au 22 juillet logiquement vous avez fait le solde de tout compte avec tout ce qu il y avait a payer


----------



## eden (27 Juillet 2022)

Si vous n'avez pas pris tous vos congés, oui il y a un calcul des cp acquis non pris à vous faire payer, cela s'appelle l'iccp.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Normalement ça a du être évaluer et calculer au 22 juillet si le solde de tout compte a été signé ...


----------



## POUPIE (28 Juillet 2022)

je n'ai rien signer du tout, j'attends mes papiers...... et puis pour cloturer le tout ils m'ont fait le calcul des congés payès sur des jours ouvrès c'est à dire sur 25 jours,je n'étais meme pas au courant  rien a été spécifier sur le contrat, tout ca pour grapiller 5 jours youpi!!!, dire que je leur ai rendu services à chaque demande, comme quoi au bout de 16 ans d'ass mat je n'avais encore rien vu ....


----------

